# Abstract pics, right here >>>



## Arch (Mar 31, 2006)

ahhh going back to my art college roots, where abstracts were my fav... thought it would be nice to do some more, these arn't amazing but i liked some of the colours, textures and forms  
































Cheers for checkin em :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2006)

Got some really cool ones there! Like the building one the best!

Rob


----------



## Calliope (Mar 31, 2006)

I agree..  that last one is my fav.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 31, 2006)

Excellent abs! 
I dig em all


----------



## Chiller (Mar 31, 2006)

Excellent shooting man.  Love em all .


----------



## photo gal (Mar 31, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Excellent abs!
> I dig em all


 
Yep :thumbup:   : )


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 31, 2006)

"Nice abs", Arch.  I like the second one best.


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 31, 2006)

Very cool series!


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 31, 2006)

Very interesting series, well done.

Eric


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll agree - they're all very nice.  I especially like the first two.  Great job.

Dave


----------



## Alison (Mar 31, 2006)

Nicely done. The last is my favorite of the series.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 31, 2006)

that fan is totally sweet!! plus im listenig to massive attack... very cool


----------



## hoosier40000 (Apr 1, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> "Nice abs", Arch. I like the second one best.


 
agreed, great shots archangel :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Apr 1, 2006)

honestly I wouldnt call these abstract by definition .....but that said these are beautiful shots arch!  #5 is the most abstract of the bunch but I really love all of them....beautiful textures and tones thruout. love to see more like this.


----------



## Scurra (Apr 1, 2006)

I love the first two images, the colours in the second one are really vibrant.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 1, 2006)

Great series Arch. :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 1, 2006)

1, 2, 5, 6 :thumbsup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2006)

like them all but the 2nd is my favorite one :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Apr 1, 2006)

hey thanks guys, i apprieciate it. Jonk, yea your right, these arn't technically abstract... i tend to use the word loosely sometimes, especially to non photographers.... so when they say...."why the hell did you take a pic of an old rusty fan?"..... i just say "its abstract!"....then they sort of get it!

Cheers


----------



## spako (Apr 1, 2006)

I really like all of them but my favourite is the second one! I love the colours in it!!


----------



## -Tatum- (Apr 1, 2006)

There are some really good ones in here. I love abtracts also.


----------



## Mansi (Apr 1, 2006)

nice stuff in here arch...
sweet textures, color, b/ws
awesome work 
tfs


----------



## Fate (Apr 1, 2006)

Great shots man  Love the derelict building!


----------



## Randog (Apr 1, 2006)

These are all great shots - Excellent work!


----------



## Arch (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! These are all awesome ! The last one rocks.


----------



## zurkgirl (Apr 3, 2006)

Great Series!


----------



## Arch (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks m@ko and zurkgirl


----------

